# Isle of Wight Randonee anyone?



## zummerzet_lou (22 Jan 2008)

Was going to do this last year, but opted for the Dorset Macmillan cycle ride.

So, this year I might attempt the 100km route?

Am I completely mad as have heard tales of very steep hills? Would love to hear from anyone whom has done this ride.

Here's the link ...http://www.cycleisland.co.uk/


Lou


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jan 2008)

I have started threads on other sites .....

Response is good and this is a worthwhile and enjoyable ride!



> Happy New Year.
> 
> We're pleased to announce that this year's Randonnee will take place on Sunday 4th May 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoom (22 Jan 2008)

It's certainly hilly; but not ridiculously so ; and the worst couple of hills are downhill this year. Best mass participation ride in the South IMO; no queues, no faffing, excellent controls. Well worth the £0 but you'll want to pay more. I'll be there for the 5th time.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jan 2008)

There is a map here:







But for a full route map with profile try 
the PDF here


----------



## Tony (24 Jan 2008)

I shall strive to attend.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jan 2008)

The IOW randonee is well worth taking part in. It is fairly hilly but do-able. It is well organised and well worth a visit. I have done it for the last 10 years and always enjoy it. See this web site.
http://www.avnx74.dsl.pipex.com/wctc_2007_v2/2007_details.shtml


----------



## cycleisland (29 Jan 2008)

Hi - 2008 details are here.. (link above is for 2007). More details will be added shortly. You can also subscribe to mailing list on the site (www.cycleisland.co.uk)

http://www.avnx74.dsl.pipex.com/wctc_2007_v2/2008_details.shtml


----------



## yoyo (29 Jan 2008)

I am interested in considering attempting this, especially if I can persuade my other half to attempt the shorter run. Is it on the main roads? What is motor traffic like as I find the island roads rather narrow and scary to cycle on? Would this rule us out?

Yoyo


----------



## Paulus (30 Jan 2008)

yoyo said:


> I am interested in considering attempting this, especially if I can persuade my other half to attempt the shorter run. Is it on the main roads? What is motor traffic like as I find the island roads rather narrow and scary to cycle on? Would this rule us out?
> 
> Yoyo



The ride is mostly on back lanes with part on the old railway line from Freshwater to Yarmouth. There are parts on main roads but these are in the minority overall. even on the main roads there is not that much traffic. Sorry for posting a duff link to the IOW ride, it was working last month.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Mar 2008)

*UPDATE*

REceived this today:



> 2008 Isle of Wight Randonnee
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBloke (16 Mar 2008)

I'll be there, again!


----------



## toontra (10 Apr 2008)

Word of warning. I've just tried to make a cycle reservation for the London-Southampton train on Saturday - none available _for any trains_ that day. I didn't even bother trying for the ones back on Sunday evening.

I think I'll have to bag the bike up and take it as luggage. Has anyone ever had to do this?


----------



## Hummers (14 Apr 2008)

I was driving around on the Island today and ventured on the cycle route.

Bleddy 'ell, it ain't half lumpy in places. 

H


----------



## toontra (14 Apr 2008)

Hummers said:


> I was driving around on the Island today and ventured on the cycle route.
> 
> Bleddy 'ell, it ain't half lumpy in places.
> 
> H



Was that on part on the short loop or the long route (or both!)?


----------



## Hummers (14 Apr 2008)

The long route - up around Brading.

I think.


H


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2008)

I'm going to be there, starting from the Kite Hill campsite at Wooton check point at 9.00am. Anyone care to meet up?


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2008)

toontra said:


> Word of warning. I've just tried to make a cycle reservation for the London-Southampton train on Saturday - none available _for any trains_ that day. I didn't even bother trying for the ones back on Sunday evening.
> 
> I think I'll have to bag the bike up and take it as luggage. Has anyone ever had to do this?



lots of engineering work on the line that weekend. No trains from london Waterloo that weekend to Southampton. I can get to portsmouth on the saturday, but on the monday will have to go via Chichester, Littlehampton and Victoria


----------



## Hummers (15 Apr 2008)

Paulus said:


> I'm going to be there, starting from the Kite Hill campsite at Wooton check point at 9.00am. Anyone care to meet up?



I guess so.

How will I recognise you though?

I will be the one riding a bike. 

H


----------



## Paulus (16 Apr 2008)

Hummers said:


> I guess so.
> 
> How will I recognise you though?
> 
> ...




Blue Condor Italia and I may well wear my old Cycling Plus jersey.


----------



## Angus (16 Apr 2008)

Hi Lou

Yes planning to attemp twice the way around this year (200KM) with my two brothers and a couple of friends. Also my sister and her husband are going to do one loop with my dad (78 this year) going for his 16th time. Looking forward to the challenge. Hope you enjoy too!!!!

Angus




zummerzet_lou said:


> Was going to do this last year, but opted for the Dorset Macmillan cycle ride.
> 
> So, this year I might attempt the 100km route?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoom (16 Apr 2008)

There is a special 2 for 1 offer on the ferries again this year;

http://www.wightlink.co.uk/specialoffers/foots/winter08.htm

the catch being that it doesn't include the popular Pompey- Fishbourne route; but that's not such a big deal this year as you can get the Fast Cat to Ryde and start in Bembridge; but

BEWARE! the roadway on Ryde Pier eats road bike wheels (being made of railway sleepers) you can catch the train down the pier for no extra cost. You have been warned.


----------



## Hummers (17 Apr 2008)

For the extra £5, I'd rather catch the car ferry and avoid the Pier altogether.

Plus there's a bar for the return journey! 

H


----------



## simonali (17 Apr 2008)

What is a randonee?


----------



## Zoom (18 Apr 2008)

Hummers said:


> For the extra £5, I'd rather catch the car ferry and avoid the Pier altogether.
> 
> Plus there's a bar for the return journey!
> H



so a bit more than an extra £5 

there's a 'spoons in Ryde 



simonali said:


> What is a randonee?



a long distance pub crawl


----------



## simonali (18 Apr 2008)

Zoom said:


> a long distance pub crawl



Well count me in then!


----------



## Paulus (18 Apr 2008)

simonali said:


> What is a randonee?



A randonee is a longish organised cycle ride that is not a race or a sportive but is signposted and you get a check card that has to be filled in a various checkpoints to show that you have completed the route.

I lke the idea that it an organised pub crawl though!!


----------



## simonali (18 Apr 2008)

I take it riding in groups is OK then?


----------



## Zoom (18 Apr 2008)

simonali said:


> I take it riding in groups is OK then?



most riders do perfer to ride in groups yes; altough many groups just come together spontaneously during the ride. I's a good introduction to Audax style riding.

and from this year the ride is eligible for the Grimpeurs du Sud if you want to use your new found hill climbing skills...

www.egcc.net/audax


----------



## simonali (19 Apr 2008)

I can't do that Audax malarky, I .don't even own a road bike!


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Apr 2008)

Hummers said:


> For the extra £5, I'd rather catch the car ferry and avoid the Pier altogether.
> 
> Plus there's a bar for the return journey!
> 
> H




Also a nice Hostelry by the car ferry at Fishbourne....

Trouble is it will be full of bl**dy debauched cyclists!


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Apr 2008)

simonali said:


> I can't do that Audax malarky, I .don't even own a road bike!



There will be everything there from road bikes to tourers, Recumbent bikes / Trikes, folders and there have even been unicycles.


----------



## Bollo (20 Apr 2008)

Just received phase 1 approval (provisional) from the good Mrs Dr Bollo. 

Thank you SW Trains for deleting all trains from Winchester during the weekend. There's a bit of me that says "Go on Bolls, ride to Southampton!", but as that bit isn't my legs or my @rse, I'll probably end up driving and parking near the ferry terminal.

If anyone wants a GPX file of the route (absolutely no warranty on accuracy!) PM me with an email address and I'll try and pass it on.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Apr 2008)

Bollo said:


> Just received phase 1 approval (provisional) from the good Mrs Dr Bollo.
> 
> Thank you SW Trains for deleting all trains from Winchester during the weekend. There's a bit of me that says "Go on Bolls, ride to Southampton!", but as that bit isn't my legs or my @rse, I'll probably end up driving and parking near the ferry terminal.
> 
> If anyone wants a GPX file of the route (absolutely no warranty on accuracy!) PM me with an email address and I'll try and pass it on.



If you want to avoid the hassle of PMs then you could post the route as a "GPX" file on Bikely or similar.


----------



## Bollo (20 Apr 2008)

Thanks C. Just had a look on Bikely and there are a two routes already available, neither of which match mine. I think I'll just follow the signs.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Apr 2008)

Don't do what a group did in Cowes last year......

Large group of cyclists on Ferry almost filling the Deck.

FAst Group gets off at front and are followed religiously....now if only they had been on the Randonnee. Problem was thatthey weren't, so after ten minutes 30 odd cyclists in the back streets of Cowes trying to find the signs.


----------



## FatBloke (30 Apr 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> There will be everything there from road bikes to tourers, Recumbent bikes / Trikes, folders and there have even been unicycles.


And even the odd red-haired beardy-wierdy or two!!


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2008)

FatBloke said:


> And even the odd red-haired beardy-wierdy or two!!



Well...........................

I know of one gentleman of a red haired appearance, with a beard and riding a sliver recumbent trike who is attending.... and may even be imbibing a few pints in the Fishbourne Inn afterwards.


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(No sandals though)


----------



## Bollo (2 May 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> Don't do what a group did in Cowes last year......
> 
> Large group of cyclists on Ferry almost filling the Deck.
> 
> FAst Group gets off at front and are followed religiously....now if only they had been on the Randonnee. Problem was thatthey weren't, so after ten minutes 30 odd cyclists in the back streets of Cowes trying to find the signs.



There'll be no following fast groups, I can assure you of that. It'll just be me and the unicyclist battling for the lanterne rouge.


Mrs Dr Bollo has invented a new form of TT, where the wife installs herself in John Lewis at West Quay with her husband's credit card while he pedals around an island, knowing that every turn of the crank means a few more pennies on that end-of-the-month bill.


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 May 2008)

Just booked Southampton-Cowes tickets on line, there was a half hour queue at the ticket office last year. Twelve bloody quid each!


----------



## Bollo (2 May 2008)

Dave Davenport said:


> Just booked Southampton-Cowes tickets on line, there was a half hour queue at the ticket office last year. Twelve bloody quid each!



It is very expensive. There was something on the South Today or similar about the drop in visitor numbers to the island this year. They highlighted bad weather, but I think the ferry prices have just as much to do with it. Its not like the ferries are like cruise-ships either. This lot have got a huff on.


----------



## Tony (5 May 2008)

Anyone else spot the ginger beardy....er, I mean the gentleman of relaxed physique, piloting a tandem, amd wearing a pair of skimpy running shorts, spd sandals, and absolutely nothing else?


----------



## Bollo (6 May 2008)

Unfortunately I may have done, but I believe the gentleman in question was on a 'bent, not a tandem, just before crossing the A3056 at Branstone.


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 May 2008)

Was having a lovey ride 'till my back rim disintergrated just as I got to the top of the climb at Blackgang, lucky it didn't last another 200 yards or I'd have been doing 40mph not 10. 
Mrs d rode back to the last checkpoint and a very, very nice man from Wayfarers came and picked me up and took us both back to Cowes. He was a great guy who'd done loads of touring including a 2 1/2 year round the world trip (thanks again 'Mr Magic' if you're reading this).

Lesson of the day 'check rims for wear more often'.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2008)

I saw a ginger beardy on an ancient tourer, he was near freshwater going up the second of the cliffs. I had a struggle to get passed him on the climb as he was doing very well.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2008)

Dave, that was you was it? You asked me if I had the phone number of the rescue bus. which unfortunately I hadn't. glad you got back ok.


----------



## Bollo (6 May 2008)

Dave Davenport said:


> Was having a lovey ride 'till my back rim disintergrated just as I got to the top of the climb at Blackgang, lucky it didn't last another 200 yards or I'd have been doing 40mph not 10.



Grim luck. I managed to get myself a p*****e about a mile from the finish (Ward Ave, just after the cruel climb from the seafront) that blew the tyre right off the rim. And then it started to rain.

Despite that, I had the same sort of thought about being glad it happened going up rather than down.

Thanks to the people who offered help and apologies to the couple waiting to cross the road who nearly sh1t themselves as my inner tube let go right next to them.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 May 2008)

Bollo said:


> Unfortunately I may have done, but I believe the gentleman in question was on a 'bent, not a tandem, just before crossing the A3056 at Branstone.



If there were a pair of recumbent trikes, one silver and one orange - then that was me that was!


The silver one was mine - the orange would simply clash with the beard!


----------



## Before40 (6 May 2008)

My first post here! Hi All! - 
This was my First "Official" 100KM ride, enjoyed it a lot, still recovering a bit.
My total mileage for the day = *81* due to the 'Short' ride to the Ferry before & then home again afterwards.
Managed to ride all the long widing hills that seemed to go on & on, but had to walk two of the short & very steep ones (Note to self - get that gearing sorted!).
Friendly faces all around, no saddle rage, no nasty incidents from what i could see, all well organised, & just a few suspect signage issues?
Total time on the saddle = 5 hrs 30 mins for the total 81 miles. Not sure how that measures up against the usual average for this type of event? - It's a ride, not a race after all!
I did say to myself "Never Again" at the half way point, & also said that last year after finsihing London To Brighton!
Something inside me just needs to complete a 100 Mile Run..............


----------



## Angus (6 May 2008)

IOW Randonee 08
Had a really great, but grueling IOW ride. Mainly due to the fact that my brother and a good friend of mine decided to attempt the route twice consecutively on the same day. We set off from Yarmouth with the bit between our teeth and the first 100km went well. I think we were all secretly wondering what we where doing setting off again after a quick refuel of energy drinks and solids. By the time we got to Cowes again we where all at different states of mind. I felt great at this stage, my brother was having doubts with his mind playing games with him about if he should carry on and the other guy we cycled with was just contemplating doing his first century. After a clearer run on the next few stages we made reasonable time with a slight hitch with my brothers rear mech. Knowing we had limited time to get from Whitwell to our final resting place yarmouth ( I use the wording resting place quite literary) before the closing time of 6pm we had to put on a real spurt averaging over 25mph along the coast road. With 10mins to spare we reached Yarmouth and where we were welcomed by my sister, brother in law, younger brother and father of 77years old who had just also competed the event that day. With over 200km under the belt that day I think we all felt pretty proud of our efforts. Not sure if it will be just one circuit or two next year, but one thing I do know, I'll be there at the start line again. It's a fantastic place to cycle and a pretty technical route. Anyone looking for a challenging 100km in 09 should really think about this one.

Angus


----------



## Zoom (6 May 2008)

Another great IOW; this ride is rapidly becoming my favourite spot in the calendar; I take back all I've said before about it being easier clockwise, it's just different.

I did get the Ryde ferry but started at Kite Hill which worked better than Bembridge. A slow ride despite absolutely flying along at 34kph for some of it but who's counting?

Might have to give 2009 a miss as it clashes with the Severn Across 400 which is another favourite of mine.


----------

